# Looking for frndz & places to hangout In Al Ain



## bdr

Hey all, I moved to Al Ain 2 weeks ago & it's very hard to have frndz here or places to hangout... So plz any help I'll appreciate it!


----------



## BedouGirl

Hello and welcome to the forum. Please note that text speak is against forum rules. You could also try looking at Meet Up and InterNations to meet new people.


----------

